# acupuncture and hearth racing



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I would like to know if accupuncture also helps for hearth racing? I guess it has also to do something with my IBS. And genetic problem.If someone else also suffres from hearth racing together with his IBS D or C?Is it a sign of getting dry? Is it anxiety? I`m confused with all those problems who are coming just together.I would be greatful if someone could tell me what can help/ Thank you. Ilanit.


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

Don't worry about your heart racing with IBS, the C side of it. Mine does to. I can be just sitting watching the t.v., then off it goes at a 100 mph.. That's one of the many symptoms with IBS unfortunatly. I do some deep breathing and after a while it does go back to normal. Don't worry, okay?


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow, I never figured my racing heart had to do with IBS. When I have reactions (or attacks or episodes), I get anxious & my heart races, particularly at night. It's hard to get to sleep. Sometimes deep breathing helps, sometimes it doesn't.It's good to know this is normal with IBS.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi Relieved, hi Lissa1, now I hear that I|m not the only one who have that horrible hearth racing. Yes it is exactly like this with me.I can sit and watch TV and sudden it starts. Mostly at night, then it is happen that I almost all night long can|t sleep, and then finally I can fall asleep for alittle in the morning.Sometimes it helps when i take a deep slow and relaxing breath, but sometimes it dosn|t helps at all. Then I have to take a Vaben, at times it helps. It is mostly happen when I have diarrhea and I|m loosing liquid and Potassium, today i found out that my potassium was low befor I got the diarrhea yesterday. So with this it went more low after having D. And when I have C, then it can get up too much and I got again heart racing. At times I think I|m dying and that|s it, it is so scary. Do you take something_ My Family Dr. wants to try something, called,ONOPORDON TABLETTES.It is for the heart, it is only from natural stuff. For my IBS she gave me Digestodoron, it should help for D and C.I have to start to take it. Maybe you have heard from it?Please let hear from you again, thank you so much, I`m now not feeling so alone anymore with my health problems.Ilanit.


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

NO, if you have IB, you're never alone. We all have the same symptoms, it just affects different people in different ways, like different foods works for one person and not for the other. My heart races even when I use the toilet. Maybe it's excitement in being able to "go" but it started to worry me, so I went to the doctor and had my heart checked out and it's fine. Once again, blame IB.I'm not taking anything for that because it may cause constipation and at the moment, I'm haveing a good run, so I'll just put up with the palpations and keep in the back of my mind that it's okay for the heart to race. In other words, I'm sticking with my magnezium, aloe vera juice and the stool softeners, OH and the extra bulk in my diet to. Good luck,Ilanit2 and try not to worry over this. Worry and stress isn't good for IB. sufferers, as easy as it is to say!


----------



## Relieved (May 1, 2001)

Hi, I wish I was more on the D side of this horrible I.B. so I class you aslucky if you know what I mean. I have to take some sort of medication, fromthe homeopath, each night to make me "go", and you're the opposite. Do youget bloated even tho you're on the other side, meaning the D side??? Eatmore bulk maybe. That maybe the answer for you, but I don't know what yourdiet is like. I know bulky foods bulks me up more, so I avoide them. Veryfrustrating isn't it?


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi all,I never would say that I wish I would have d. it is the worsest thing to have. I was diying, and I`m now so weak that I almost can`t stay on my legs, and sooooooooo skinny. Only sometimes I have alittle C, then I feel better, and the food stays inside me. I feel better since i take my new healing plant pills, I didn,t know that they even could make me feel better. I wish it to all of you to feel better, those pills help for D and C, that is the good thing. I only wish I could sleep good and not stay up like I had worked all night long. I also go sleep very late. Then after 2-3 hours of a half sleep and bad dreams i wake up with hearth racing and feel when i don`t go to restroom I`m blowing up, it is not D it is just I have to get to rid of the liquid inside me. Have too many symptoms. Let hear from you again.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi everybody! Thank goodness I found this topic, for years I have had heart racing and also missed heart beats, thought I was the only one.The Dr once told me everyone has palpitations, Well! I have never met anyone else untill now. I went to a party last month and drank Champagne, woke up 3am with my heart going 200 beats a minute, had to sit up for the rest of the night, it was very frightening. Sometimes when I am watching TV, it is just like bubbles in my chest, but if I feel my pulse it is rattling all over the place. I also get the feeling my heart has stopped or slowed right down it makes me light headed for a few seconds and I have to take a huge breath to get it back to normal. I never thought IBS could affect the heart like that. I won't be so panicky now I know it is quite common. It is my first thought if I am going anywhere or driving, will my heart play up, I also used to think what if it doesn't go back to normal beating when I am out or with strangers, will I have to ask for help. Now I am easier in my mind knowing there are other people out there going through the same ordeal every day. THANKYOU, I would like to hear other experiences on this subject. Davo


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

To Davo,i have the same problem, it beats a few times like jumping and falling and then it is like it sets out for a bit, i went through lots of tests and i take medicine now. It comes at times without any reason, but i don`t touch any alcohol,no coffe, no shocolate, no nothing for not to make it more bad, i also stopped smoking in my young age, very young age. i get sudden panic attacks and the heart starts again racing and jumping, it


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

to davo,here i`m aain, they took the page away when i was in the middle of typing and sent it half finished there. It is really scary, i had severe times to ask help from someone, to get me home when it started outside, i can`t go far alone, it sudden starts. You should take something who slows your heart beat down. i have a heart specialist, i have also a genetic disease he said who makes that problem, it is in my family. But after all it started after having 7 months uncontrolled diarrhea, was dry and every day in the emergency room. Right now i take, :"Onoporodon", it strenghtens the heart and makes the heart beat more better, it is from healing plants, my Doctor gave it to me cause i`m allergic to most medicines and the side affects are horrible.Have to take it for a long period. If you need anything let me know, you can also send me a privat message anytime. Take care, Ilanit2.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Nice to hear from you llanit2, I do take Beta Blockers and my palpitations are kept under control quite a bit now. I saw allsorts of experts and had loads of tests, I even wore a 24hr ECG monitor, but the Dr said I would have to live with it there was nothing wrong. But the fear is still there! I don't think it will ever go alltogether, I have had it too many years,I know it is silly and I have never been as bad as you (had to ask for help) but the fear is allways at the back of my mind, especially when I am alone. I can put up with the D and C stomache cramps and wind but the palpitations are the pits. Thankyou for you letter it has helped a lot. Davo


----------

